# Learning to cut the hair myself



## Dexter (Jul 22, 2014)

Dexter got his first puppy cut. Apparently, they cut only around the eyes and nothing else, but he was there for over two hours!!! I am considering learning how to groom him myself. Is that a bad idea? We did not like this groomer at all, and talked to a team of groomers at a local PetPlus store who were nicer and also, you can see them through the glass when they work on your dog. They were shocked that the other groomer agreed to give him a puppy cut on the same day as he had his Rabies... Is it hard to learn to cut his hair myself?? Thank you for any input!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There are lots and LOTS of us who geoom our own dogs. Do a search on the forum, and I'm sure tou'll find lots of reading material!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I groom Leo myself. My suggestions are to start slow and invest in good equipment. You can always cut off more hair but hair can't be put back. However, hair does grow so no mistake is permanent. In the beginning work mostly on developing trust with your pup. Once he learns that you will not hurt him then you will be able to do what you need. Teach him to stand stay, lie on his side very still and to hold his head still when you hold his beard which I do when I am trimming close to his eyes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I cut Zoey and Maddies hair. Zoey has a really thick undercoat and is very forgiving of mistakes. The head all I do is shorten the beard and ears. Then I start on the shoulders and work across the top. I use my hands and just hold up the hair and work from shoulders to the rear. Then I take a comb and comb up to make sure it' the same all the way. I'll work in different directions just like a human hair cut. That helps to not leave chunks and look blended. I then trim the feet and around paws. Its easiest to hold them up and cut around each paw. I then cut from the back of each leg only about four inches up.  Its hard to write directions. But I find it easy and Zoey sits still for me. I do the belly last and leave the top part of the legs longer.This is a picture of one of my hair cuts. I like leaving them longer than some people.


----------



## RoscoDog (Sep 18, 2014)

I started cutting Rosco's hair myself this year too. I live in a very small town of 2000 people and have to travel pretty far to find a groomer. I invested in a Wahl Storm II clipper, a couple of good blades and even bought a video that I downloaded online of someone grooming a maltese (closest I could find at the time to our breed). I have to say that I do pretty darn good considering I had no idea of what I was doing. lol Everyone always compliments me on how good Rosco always looks. The money I have saved on grooming fees has already paid for all my purchases and then some.


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi I use to groom my dog years ago,a long haired lhasa apso. He was a beautiful show dog. Now that I am getting a new havaneese I am thinking of grooming her also. I hope I can remember how to groom! I watch you tube on ideas how to groom. I am trying to find the best reasonable clippers. any ideas? Oh I just read your post Rosco & the Whal storm 11 clippers...thanks


----------

